# How does one make threads on a kit less pen?



## mikeschn (Mar 22, 2016)

How does one make threads on a kit less pen? A cnc lathe? Tap and die? By hand? 

Does anyone have a tutorial or a youtube to look at? 

Mike...


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 22, 2016)

Using taps and dies.  I have a bunch of clips from the last gathering of Johnathon Brooks making one from start to finish.  Problem is, I need someone to help me take all those clips and combine to make on video (about 1.36 hours long)  I have a MacBook Pro with iMovie...


----------



## mredburn (Mar 22, 2016)

It can be done both ways.  Even those of us with metal lathes use tap and dies.  For a single threaded piece it can be easier than chainging gears.


----------



## budnder (Mar 23, 2016)

I found this video helpful when I was doing my first one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2016)

budnder said:


> I found this video helpful when I was doing my first one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA





This is a very good video and goes to show that you can make a kitless pen using a wood lathe. Most people think you have to have a metal lathe but as proven not true. Good luck all.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Most people think you have to have a metal lathe but as proven not true.



Luckily I just went ahead and made some without thinking about it :biggrin:

(And I'm still making them with a wood lathe :wink: )


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 11, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Using taps and dies.  I have a bunch of clips from the last gathering of Johnathon Brooks making one from start to finish.  Problem is, I need someone to help me take all those clips and combine to make on video (about 1.36 hours long)  I have a MacBook Pro with iMovie...


 

You could always make several small videos for youtube?  I find that really long video's only get watched on average of three, maybe five minutes at most....attention spans are somewhat lacking nowadays(I guess)




Scott (no Mac stuff, or I'd help ya) B


----------



## frank123 (Apr 11, 2016)

Unless you're pretty highly skilled, a tap and die is the easiest and fastest way and usually gives the best result.

Coarse threads are usually undesirable since they require relatively thick walls and make the pens on the clunky side of things (IMO, YMMV).


----------



## frank123 (Apr 11, 2016)

SDB777 said:


> You could always make several small videos for youtube?  I find that really long video's only get watched on average of three, maybe five minutes at most....attention spans are somewhat lacking nowadays(I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long video's also usually cover lots of stuff you already know or don't need to know to do what your are trying to do  

They also tend to cause you to forget a lot of of what you need to learn from them since you're watching other stuff instead of trying out the specific steps and operations as you learn them.


----------



## jalbert (Apr 11, 2016)

I use the gears on my lathe and a 60 degree pointed tool to cut my threads. I found skiprat's tutorial on multi start threading to be most helpful.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...tart-threading-skiprats-3-start-threading.ppt


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 16, 2016)

mikeschn said:


> How does one make threads on a kit less pen? A cnc lathe? Tap and die? By hand?
> 
> Does anyone have a tutorial or a youtube to look at?
> 
> Mike...



Very carefully! (sorry)

The video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA that was suggested and the ones from Shawn Newton https://www.youtube.com/user/snennewton/videos


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 17, 2016)

Greetings
I recommend checking out Little Machines Shop.com for a tap guide and a die holder. I makes starting threads a lot easier. Also, Victor Machinery victornet.com has a huge selection fine thread taps and dies. eBay also works well of threads patterns like Whitworth threads.
Good luck.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 18, 2016)

I got inspired by this post http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/kitless-tooling-103535/
and made my own tools and jigs with 1/2" aluminum rods.


----------

